# Jigging/Chunking all around combo



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

For GOM Yellowfin tuna, which combo can be deadly for both jigging and chunking needs. I recall on a 36hr overnight tuna trip, a handful of tuna were caught with low-end chunking outfits. Only 10 YFT were caught, the biggest being 75 lbs, but 7 out of the 10 were caught by chunking cut up black fin tuna. I'm looking at getting a used Talica12 or 16 or maybe a size 20 reel. What am I looking for in a dual purpose rod? Instead of going low budget on two different combos, I much rather purchase one quality set up (mid-priced) instead. I have my popping set up good to go and do have a back-up jigging outfit. Your input is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I chunk and bottom fish with a 500g Fathom Blade. I really like to jig with super narrow reels, but something slightly larger like an Accurate 600N, Tallica 16/20, Avet HX-J, etc... will work as a heavy jigging, chunking, multi-purpose outfit. 

I have another 500g built for a size 20 reel, but you would not enjoy jigging with that size of a reel.


----------

